# Whatcha Wearing Wednesday Watch Thread



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I know it's not Friday nor is it the weekend, but it's bloody miserable and cold outside ...... (cue Jon or Rich to tell us how warm it's in Aus. or Florida )









Anyway back to watches, am off out shortly and will be going with this


















BTW I don't care I like the fog


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this forme this morning


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Simple Oris today (and yesterday you'll note







)..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ex Royal Marines G10



















On one of Roys straps which he had made up for me with open ends


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Breitling Aerospace* circa 1994 on a new blue Aerosport - nice change from the Ti bracelet.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Gone a bit 70's/80's retro today and wearing this starburst Sekonda (right hand one) with the 'double barrelled' Slava movement...


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Ah, a midweek thread on my birthday... nice









Anyhow, seeing as the SuperOcean just isn't selling I thought why not give it some wear time and see if it grows on me:










Am tempted to send it to BUK for it to be brushed (satanised as they call it)... have seen one done before and think I'd like it a LOT more less shiny!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well its been hgh 20's Deg C today 

the bottom one...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice we should do this everyday ,wearing this waiting for my consignment of straps from our host.










happy wednesday.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have my favourite quartz diver on today


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Alpha this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

My favourite quartz diver for me too today, actually thinking about it it's my only quartz diver.



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Alpha day for me. This while at work..










Then I'll change to this one later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

O&W today










all the best

Jan


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> My favourite quartz diver for me too today, actually thinking about it it's my only quartz diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Gary, gonna use your photo if you don't mind cos I got one of these too and wearing it today.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Bought this one off the sales forum a couple of weeks ago - I like it


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

It's Combat weather in Seoul today...............


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I recognize that watch...nice.. glad you like it











knuteols said:


> Bought this one off the sales forum a couple of weeks ago - I like it


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

After just returning from the Caribbean where it was (on average) 30C to a cool Stockholm I've this one strapped on:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Pulsar today. Really like this.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Yeah I know it's not Friday nor is it the weekend, but it's bloody miserable and cold outside ...... (cue Jon or Rich to tell us how warm it's in Aus. or Florida )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch Phil.







I've got one of those and they're great along with the Sinn 903s. Who needs a Breitling Navitimer?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

potz said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know it's not Friday nor is it the weekend, but it's bloody miserable and cold outside ...... (cue Jon or Rich to tell us how warm it's in Aus. or Florida )
> ...


Yes. Aviations were made from Navitimer parts from the then recently defunct Breitling.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


>


Really like that Sekonda









Not a surprise really - arrived yesterday and I'm smitten with it










Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Sub LV still


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> hey Gary, gonna use your photo if you don't mind cos I got one of these too and wearing it today.


No problem Andy, have this one on me


















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

dapper said:


> Alpha this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Alpha Dapper. You are a bad influence - I just had to go and order one.

Sinn for me today.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Had this off Hippo last week and haven't taken it off since


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Had this off Hippo last week and haven't taken it off since


very nice!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wearing this now......

strange_too plobullet


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> wearing this now......
> 
> strange_too plobullet


Nice watch Shawn & it's not orange either - or am I thinking of another forum member














! I've seen one of these "bullet" divers with a black chapter ring & I think it looks terrific - I wonder why Seiko didn't offer one with this option







If they'd made one of these with a black chapter ring & white on black day/date ring as well I'd be all over it like a rash







!

I'm begining to think that I need another SKX007 (or derivative) in my life again














!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i was all for howard changing the chapter ring for a ali or black chapter ring....it was Howard who suggested that a red tipped second hand would look cool.....and he was right (as usual!)


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Omega SMP blue dial Bond.

Tom


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Just-modded monster

I'm calling it Yammy (Yet Another Monster Modded Yao)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

makky said:


> Just-modded monster
> 
> I'm calling it Yammy (Yet Another Monster Modded Yao)


that yammy looks better on the black rhino...







very cool......


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mmm yes monster magic


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Still my "sunday watch", a 16-size Illinois pocket watch...

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

But in a few hours the next watch will come in my pocket, a 18-size Hamilton PW...

Andreas


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

As Jimmy Buffett once wrote, "The Weather is Here, Wish You Were Beautiful".

It's wee bit cloudy at the moment, but the forecast is for light winds and a high in the 70s...perfect for landing a space shuttle and shootin' down a satellite.










And this is what I'm wearing today...

*RLT 4 on Toshi leather*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

quoll said:


> Nice Alpha Dapper. You are a bad influence - I just had to go and order one.


Good for you, it's cracker  I liked this one so much I had to get the other two


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Started the day wearing this *Omega Seamaster GMT*










But have now changed to this *orange Zeno 300m*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Started the day wearing this *Omega Seamaster GMT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Been asleep (following a night shift) most of the day wearing this...

*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 7 Jewels*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Which bottom one?



JonW said:


> Well its been hgh 20's Deg C today
> 
> the bottom one...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Still with the SS Ecozilla,loving this watch!!










Paul

P.s.Can anyone tell me if the adapters(Walt's) will fit this model.Ta


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still with the SS Ecozilla,loving this watch!!
> 
> ...


Not 100% sure, but I think it's the same case size as the autozilla, so I would think so

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know it's not Friday nor is it the weekend, but it's bloody miserable and cold outside ...... (cue Jon or Rich to tell us how warm it's in Aus. or Florida )
> ...


My thoughts exactly Dave









BTW What model have you got


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Been wearing this all day......................



















Aqualung professional 500m









Andy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Collected this on Monday, following regulation, and have been wearing it since


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i think macs not well....only one watch all day!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> i think macs not well....only one watch all day!


I didn`t say it was the only watch I`ve been wearing









Since I got up I`ve also worn this....

*Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 1980s*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

my money was on the roamer


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Seiko on a mushi this evening


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Still with this.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had a change after wearing the Aviation for last two days, back to a vintage Seiko


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

my rescent catch....a NOS/NIB Gruen Precision.....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Jonmurgie said:


> Ah, a midweek thread on my birthday... nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought mine having already had a beadblast by Bry, well worth it in my opinion!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

salmonia said:


> my rescent catch....a NOS/NIB Gruen Precision.....










lovely

Had to change watches now because my beloved is due back from the office any minute nd it's not exactly the right time for her to realise I'm wearing a new watch. 










Rich


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> Simple Oris today (and yesterday you'll note
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That *is* nice.

Would perhaps prefer it without the WIlliams F1 logo but really a minor quibble.

Just by chance I'm maintaining the F1 connection today with this ...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I've ended the day wearing the auto version of this, I only got it today (cheers Griff you're a star), so not had a chance to do a pic yet. So had to nick one of the shots I did of a very good mate of mines quartz version, hope he doesn't mind


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Back at work, my last night yippeee









Anyway I`m still wearing the Calypso but I swapped the RLT-29 for this before leaving home...

*Citizen 51-2273, Miyota cal.8100 21 Jewels, circa 1987*










As usual I`ll swap over to this before starting my rounds....

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Rich


I`m not a great fan of Doxas but that is well cool


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Back at work, my last night yippeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


loving that mac


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> Well, I've ended the day wearing the auto version of this, I only got it today (cheers Griff you're a star), so not had a chance to do a pic yet. So had to nick one of the shots I did of a very good mate of mines quartz version, hope he doesn't mind


Hippo thats a superb photo mate! not a bad watch either it seems...

Are you gonna start offering to take some photos for people who are camera shy? or maybe offer watch photo tuition for small groups?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Back at work, my last night yippeee
> ...












It`s actually one of Roy`s excellent Â£4.95 20mm Silicon Rubber straps











mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*
> ...


Thanks Shawn


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've ended the day wearing the auto version of this, I only got it today (cheers Griff you're a star), so not had a chance to do a pic yet. So had to nick one of the shots I did of a very good mate of mines quartz version, hope he doesn't mind
> ...


not a bad photo







; what do you expect with Â£5000 worth of camera and lens, Â£700 worth of lighting and bit of scratty black card, oh and another bloke turning the light on and off


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Thank you Gladys Emmanuel, I don`t feel so bad about my crap photos now


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


thats ok Mach, but you still need to know what you're doing and Hippo does I'm afraid


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > nursegladys said:
> ...


I know, great equipment does not a great photographer make, but it helps


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> The Hipster is a veritable artist ... he should do this for a living
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam tried that with a brunette & a RLT-8 doubling as handcuffs but no one noticed the watch


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > The Hipster is a veritable artist ... he should do this for a living
> ...


what watch


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've ended the day wearing the auto version of this, I only got it today (cheers Griff you're a star), so not had a chance to do a pic yet. So had to nick one of the shots I did of a very good mate of mines quartz version, hope he doesn't mind
> ...


Cheers Jon, amazing subject helps









I personally think it's the most amazingly shaped objects I've ever photographed, so many different angles that all just work together perfectly, (in fact I loved it so much I went and bought one!!). It was very tricky too. Took a while to understand all the different shapes and how they responded to the light (warning photographer talking bollocks!!).

I would love to take pics of watches for people, I get so much enjoyment, and torrment out of photographing them, if anyone wants me to do some shots for them, just let me know


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> thats ok Mach, but you still need to know what you're doing and Hippo does I'm afraid


Wow never heard you say anything nice like that before dude, are you going soft in your old age


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

potz said:


> The Hipster is a veritable artist ... he should do this for a living
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Potz, very kind of you to say so, maybe one day I will make a living from this 

Not sure 710 would approve of scantily-clad blondes!!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

well i had to say something mate, but little do they know 

going back to the thread, i'm still wearing the Hanowa


----------



## Vic (Feb 21, 2008)

Vintage Scubapro PVD today ,

Cheers,

Vic


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Vic said:


> Vintage Scubapro PVD today ,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vic


Very nice Vic. Welcome to the forum









Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Vic said:


> Vintage Scubapro PVD today ,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vic


Ooook, I like!! Welcome to the forum, there is only one


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well seems I stirred up a bit of interest for you Hippo... make sure you charge a nominal fee and send me my cut 

Good to see you here Vic. Lovin the PVD.... As I do all your watches


----------

